# Nike+ et ipod nano 5g



## leroipele (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Avec un ipod nano 5ème génération, faut-il un nike+ipod sport kit (avec receiver) ou un nike +ipod sensor suffit-il? 

Merci de vos retour


----------



## djailla (18 Octobre 2009)

Hello

Oui, il faut bien un kit Nike + iPod complet avec l'iPod Nano 5G. Seul l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone 3GS ont le récepteur intégré.

Djailla / http://blog.djailla.com


----------

